# Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2004



## gatoween (Dec 14, 2009)

Have installed this software on XP Pro OS after hard drive crash and it seems to install correctly and the game plays right up to the end of last hole in each session where the program crashes and turns off. When I go back in again it asks if I want to resume the same game and starts me again at the 18th hole whereupon after completing it crashes again. Anyone have any ideas on what could be causing this? Can't see any help for this issue on the EA support page.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You can try reinstalling the game using Revo Uninstaller.


----------



## gatoween (Dec 14, 2009)

Is that the free or pro edition or does it matter?


----------



## Chaos1337 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pro does have more features, but you should still try free.


----------

